# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #45



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This week there is some racism in the News (bet you can't guess who the racists are), we fill you in on sleeper cells in America and Sas gives a movie review.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-05-28T21_04_15-07_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

We worked to keep it short for you, this weekend. 

You're welcome.

Still, important information. Along with silliness. We can't help it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just for clarification, I am not excited about the notion of The Rock running for president.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Interesting comments about Saudi Arabia and terrorism. A lot of people believe the real causes of radicalisation can be traced to Wahhabism, the regressive type of Islam dominant in Saudi Arabia. Western governments have long known this, but rarely refer to it because they dont want to offend the Saudis. This has been the track record of the government since at least 9/11. They will look in any direction except Saudi Arabia when seeking the causes of terrorism.

Trying to understand why they are never held to account I believe has to do with our petrodollar status. The necessity to have dollars in order to purchase oil in the global market creates demand for the dollar. That is a BIG deal for our economy. The value of the dollar is directly tied to demand for the dollar. Supply and demand, basic economics. The petrodollar status is what holds up the value of the U.S. dollar. Looking at it from that point of view it's easy to understand why every American government, democrat or republican goes out of their way to placate them. And long as that is place I don't see anything changing far as the Saudis are concerned.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

C.L.Ripley said:


> ...Trying to understand why they are never held to account I believe has to do with our petrodollar status. The necessity to have dollars in order to purchase oil in the global market creates demand for the dollar. That is a BIG deal for our economy. The value of the dollar is directly tied to demand for the dollar. Supply and demand, basic economics. The petrodollar status is what holds up the value of the U.S. dollar. Looking at it from that point of view it's easy to understand why every American government, democrat or republican goes out of their way to placate them. And long as that is place I don't see anything changing far as the Saudis are concerned.


Agree, 100%.

Sorry, guys, I'll listen to the show right now.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Agree, 100%.
> 
> Sorry, guys, I'll listen to the show right now.


Send it to all your friends. Let'em know there is a Sasquatch sighting!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Liked it. The dumbass desk is a winner. And movie reviews could be a rich source of ridickulousness (sic). Humor is high on my list of necessities, while drinking up during the inevitable bending over and being doomed.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

So @Denton sends me this. Out of all the people I didn't think he was going to rat me out!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> So @Denton sends me this. Out of all the people I didn't think he was going to rat me out!
> View attachment 46418


Hey! I didn't tell you to go on CNN!


----------

